
Ask HN: How to Start Consulting? - doingmyting
I am a developer at a large software company. I&#x27;ve been in this space for about 13 years now at the same company. Right now I am seeking a different challenge and looking to leave the company. But I&#x27;d like to do some consulting while I figure out my next move. I often see advice on here regarding leaving your job and doing consulting and it makes it seem so easy. But I honestly want to know where to start if I want to get in consulting. Do I post my resume&#x27; on some site? Do I cold email people on linkedin? Public post asking for contracts? Or is it a case of reaching out to your network? .... For the record, I don&#x27;t have a network that includes many consultants, if any at all.<p>Where do you start to break into consulting?
======
planetzero
Go on craigslist and look for projects that you can work on part-time..and
start emailing/contacting.

You may not get a ton of money at first, but you will be able to build your
network.

